# الجيل الرابع للأتصالات اللاسلكية



## myislam (24 فبراير 2006)

صممت أنظمة اتصالات الجيل الثالث(G3) لنقل معلومات بحجم يصل إلى 2 ميجا بايت إلا أنه من الناحية العملية فإن المعلومات التي يمكن نقلها لا تتعدى 384Kb/s. الطلب المتزايد على خدمات للاتصالات المتعددة الأوساط وجهت الباحثين إلى تطوير تقنيات جديدة في الاتصالات التي ستعمل بدورها على ظهور ما يسمى بالجيل الرابع للاتصالات اللاسلكية 
*** 
الجيل الرابع (G4) 
يضم الجيل الرابع للاتصالات اللاسلكية مجموعة من التقنيات والمواصفات التي ستظهر في شكل أنظمة اتصالات جديدة للوصول إلى تقديم خدمات المعلومات اللاسلكية واسعة النطاق. 
الجيل الرابع عبارة عن (شبكة مكونة من عدة شبكات تقدم خدمات اتصالات مختلفة) وأهم ما سيتميز به هذا الجيل الجديد هو النفاذ اللاسلكي إلى الشبكات الواسعة النطاق وإمكانية التنقل بين الأنظمة المختلفة بجهاز واحد (مثلاً من شبكة الجوال إلى شبكة الأقمار الصناعية إلى الشبكات اللاسلكية المحلية). إضافة إلى ذلك فإن هذه الأنظمة ستتيح للمستخدمين الاتصال بالإنترنت ومع بعضهم البعض من خلال أجهزة مختلفة في أي وقت أو مكان وعلى أي نطاق. 
*** 
أهم المزايا 
من المتوقع أن تظهر أول تطبيقات الجيل الرابع في العام 1430هـ. أهم المزايا التي ستتمتع بها هذه الأنظمة ستكون قدرتها على نقل المعلومات بالمواصفات التالية: 
- سعة بث عالية. 
- التنقل بين خدمات مختلفة. 
- تغطية واسعة. 
- تكلفة منخفضة. 
فتهدف تطبيقات الجيل الرابع إلى الوصول إلى معدل نقل (لاسلكي) للمعلومات يصل إلى 20Mbit/s ليس بين الأشخاص فقط ولكن أيضاً لوسائل متحركة( كسيارة بسرعة(200 Km/h ) وبتكلفة تقل عن واحد من عشرة من تكاليف الجيل الثالث. 
محاولة الوصول إلى تلك النسبة المنخفضة للتكلفة يعود إلى الحاجة المتزايدة لنقل المعلومات رقمياً حيث يتوقع أن يصل معدل نقل الخدمات المتعددة الأوساط في الشبكة عشرة أضعافه للصوت مع نهاية هذا العقد. ولذلك فإن تكلفة نقل المعلومات يجب أن تتناقص بشدة في أنظمة الاتصالات اللاسلكية القادمة حتى يمكن تقديم خدمة مقبولة للمستهلك. 
ستسخدم أنظمةG4 شبكات النقل الذكية(ITS) لتحقيق التغطية باستخدام الترددات عند 5.8GHz، وستؤمن تلك الشبكات الذكية نقل معلومات بسرعات أكثر 50-200Mb/s) باستخدام الموجات المللميترية(60GHz). ولكن إرسال معلومات لاسلكية سريعة عبر هذه الترددات العالية يتسبب بما يعرف بخبو التردد الانتقائي، ولذا فإنه قد تم تبني النماذج ذات التضمين المتعدد مثلOFDM للحصول على خدمة ذات نوعية عالية. 
لقد استخدمت تقنيةOFDM في السابق في نقل المعلومات على قنوات FM، وفي البث الإذاعي الرقمي (AB)، والبث التلفزيوني الرقمي المحلي (DVB-T) وأيضاً على خطوط ADSL. أما الآن فينتظر أن تفتح OFDM مجالات تطبيقية واسعة عبر استخدامها في شبكة الاتصالات اللاسلكية الجديدة. 
*** 
شبكات النقل الذكية ITS 
تشتمل أنظمة نقل المعلومات الجديدة على شبكة نظم معلومات واتصالات بالنفاذ وإمكانية استخدام المعلومات للمستخدم العادي وفي الطرق وكذلك خلال سير العربات. ومن المتوقع أيضاً أن تساعد أنظمة ITS على حل مشاكل الاختناقات في الشبكة وهي بالإضافة إلى ذلك ستوفر خدمات متعددة الوسائط للسائقين والمسافرين. ولبناء نظام ITS فإنه سيتم تركيب عدد كبير من المحطات (Base station) على طول الطريق لتبادل المعلومات مع العربات السائرة بينما تنشأ شبكة ألياف بصرية لنقل المعلومات السريعة إلى نقاط النفاذ هذه. 
إن التقارب بين الموجهات الراديوية وأنظمة الألياف البصرية أوجد ما يسمى ب Radio-on-Fiber، فيمكن باستخدام تقنية نقل الموجات الراديوية فوق الألياف الضوئية نقل عدة خدمات عريضة النطاق. هذه التقنية تستخدم جهاز إرسال واحد يبث الإشارة في بداية الكيبل الضوئي الذي ينقلها إلى جميع المواقع والتي تحتاج فقط إلى جهاز مرسل - مستقبل بين الهوائي والألياف الضوئية. سوف تقلل هذه التقنية كثيراً من تكلفة أنظمة الاتصالات اللاسلكية باستخدامها للألياف الضوئية بدلاً من أسلاك النحاس وستمكن من استيعاب المزيد من المشتركين في أي وقت كما ستزيد من نوعية الخدمات. 
*** 
الجيل الخامس ومحطات المنصات العالية (HAPS) 
هناك أفكار لتغطية المساحات الواسعة باستخدام محطات عالية. هذه المنصات يتوقع أن تكون في الغلاف الجوي وعلى ارتفاع 20 كم. وباستخدام أشعة ضوئية يمكن الربط بين هذه المنصات بشبكة متتالية في الهواء حيث تدعم هذه الشبكات خدمات الطرفيات الثابتة والمتنقلة. ونظراً لأن المحطات تستخدم نطاق الموجات الملليمترية فإن هوائيات صغيرة ستكون كافية لنقل 144Kb/s نحتاح إلى وضع هوائي للسيارات باستخدام لاقط هوائي ذو قطر 5 سم). ويعتقد أن تطوير هذه المحطات واستخدامها سيتحقق في الجيل التالي أي في الجيل الخامس لأنظمة الاتصالات اللاسلكية


ملاحظة : قرأت هذا المقال و أعجبني و هو للدكتور
د. عبدالله العريني 
أستاذ مشارك - مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية


----------



## EHV (24 فبراير 2006)

شكرا لك 

مقال رائع و جميل

و تحليق في أفاق المستقبل


----------



## المهندس إياد (26 فبراير 2006)

صرااااحة موضوع جدا رائع , و في الحقيقة تستهويني هذه المواضيع الشيقة جدا 
سلمت يمناك يا باش مهندس و بانتظار جديد قلمك


----------



## myislam (2 مارس 2006)

شكرا على مروركم و أرجو أن ينفعنا الله بما علمنا ويستخدمنا لنفع المسلمين


----------



## المهندس (2 مارس 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع الرائع جداً ..

وكذلك الشكر موصول للدكتور على ما أتحفنا به ..


و تقبل تحياتي


----------



## myislam (3 مارس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا 
أرجو من عنده معلومات عن هذا الموضوع أن يزودنا بها لأنها أساسية و تحوز على اهتمامي


----------



## مهندسة شابة (3 مارس 2006)

موضوع اكتر من رائع والصراحة ما لازم نتسغرب لانو من مهندسة رائعة 
باتمنالك التوفيق 
سلااااااااااااااام


----------



## هائل (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*طلب مساعدة*

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ممن لديه معلومات باللغة العربية عن ofdm-4G ان يزودنا بها في اسرع وقت 
وشكرا


----------



## yemen_eng (21 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك على معلوماتك الرائعه 

دوما بانتظار جديد تكنولوجيا الاتصالات 

وبانتظار ما تزودونا به من معلومممممممممات

تحياتي


----------



## bebo13 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

معلومات مفيدة وشيقة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## هائل (27 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه والمعلومات واقول هل من مزيد


----------



## loverose (27 أكتوبر 2006)

للعلم يا اخى 
الجيل الرابع للاتصالات هيتم بنظم network وعن وستتم التغطية الشبكيه عن طريق نظم wi- max
التى تقوم بتغطية حوالى 50كيلو متر من السنتر


----------



## zorohcl (26 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المعلم لاول (27 نوفمبر 2006)

اطلب معلومات عن اجهزة Cdmaوهل يمكن تشقيل الشرائح العادية


----------



## مصمم00 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

هل لاحد ان يفيدنا في مجال تصميم اعمال الكهربهء والصوتيات للمسارح.
وشكرا


----------



## عبد البارى (28 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اطلب معلومات عن الجيل الثالث لنظام الهاتف النقال في اسرع وقت ممكن
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أشرف البيلى (11 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذة المعلومات


----------



## engosamaahmed (26 يناير 2007)

موضوع متميز حقا ولكني أتمنى لو كنت أضفته ك word أو ك pdf file حتى نعظم الفائدة


----------



## never.before (28 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخى وعطاك الله


----------



## عطاء محمد (1 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (1 مايو 2007)

مشكورين جزيلا على المعلومات
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ADEL ADEL (1 مايو 2007)

*شكرا بارك اللة فيك*

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع :12:


----------



## أشرف البيلى (17 مايو 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فدك الزهراء (9 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وماذا بعد؟ الان الى أين وصلت الأتصالات


----------



## فدك الزهراء (9 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وماذا بعد؟ الان الى أين وصلت الأتصالات


----------



## طير مهاجر (10 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيده وننتظر المزيد


----------



## الدرة المكنونة (10 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## زيد الحسني (10 أبريل 2008)

مشكور على هذا المقال اخي الكريم


----------



## nour el din (10 أبريل 2008)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## :::crazy boy::: (10 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافيه


----------

